# How to Play One Video IN 3 Separated Screen? WHich Software Does that?



## keithkeat (Oct 2, 2011)

I have just recieve one job enquries... 
the client ask can we play one video in three seperated screen with the video seperated in three part and play in 3 screen!


----------



## cpf (Oct 2, 2011)

It's completely possible, but how you go about it depends on the situation. What format is in the video? DVD? Computer file? What configuration are the screens?


----------



## jbrem003 (Oct 11, 2011)

Additionally what inputs do you have on the screens? Is there a "thru" output on the screens that would let you daisychain them together? Are you making an old system work or are you looking to purchase a new system?


----------



## keithkeat (Oct 11, 2011)

it a 1:3 format videovideo that i have to separated in 3 part to play in three 4:3 format screen. any sugestion!


----------



## FACTplayers (Oct 11, 2011)

keithkeat said:


> it a 1:3 format videovideo that i have to separated in 3 part to play in three 4:3 format screen. any sugestion!


 
I've never done this, but always wondered how others got it to work. I always assumed they used expensive hardware... Anyways, a quick google searched returned a few results....

Try this link, they use VLC (great program imho).

How to split video across multiple screens using VLC - GROK Knowledge Base

Edit: I'm assuming you will need a video card for each monitor you want to connect to, then just drag and drop the VLC window onto the screen and hit play. This will be relatively easy with a desktop; near impossible with a laptop.

Edit 2: Here is another solution: 

"We solved this in quite a low tech way. Instead of playing one or two videos across multiple PC screens, I mastered the different regions to standard DVD video. Four discs were put in four DVD players of the same model and brand, and triggered by a single IR remote. 

Result: No-frills, perfectly synced multi-screen video. Hope this helps mate."


----------



## metti (Oct 12, 2011)

FACTplayers said:


> Edit 2: Here is another solution:
> 
> "We solved this in quite a low tech way. Instead of playing one or two videos across multiple PC screens, I mastered the different regions to standard DVD video. Four discs were put in four DVD players of the same model and brand, and triggered by a single IR remote.
> 
> Result: No-frills, perfectly synced multi-screen video. Hope this helps mate."


 
Perfectly synced is a little bit of a stretch. It might work, but with longer clips, frame accurate syncing simply doesn't work unless you use special DVD players that support that sort of functionality. Over time, they will slowly drift out of sync by several frames even if they are started together.


----------



## MarshallPope (Oct 12, 2011)

Take a look at this: Multi Monitor Adapter for Maximum Performance | TripleHead2Go
I think it will do what you need, if I am reading your post correctly.


----------



## Footer (Oct 12, 2011)

MarshallPope said:


> Take a look at this: Multi Monitor Adapter for Maximum Performance | TripleHead2Go
> I think it will do what you need, if I am reading your post correctly.



Yep, the triple head is pretty much the go to in this situation. It will essentially turn all 3 monitors into on very large monitor, at least as the computer sees it. Each monitor needs to have the same res in order for it to work.


----------



## keithkeat (Oct 12, 2011)

Is there any other sugesstion for it... Because i need multiple input and switching to other laptop during the show! not just play the video all the way.. there is still got power point that i have to show on screen! Just the video part is divide in three screen! Any trick to do that! Multiple Switcher? I using Extron ISS 506 !


----------



## NicktheEvil (Oct 14, 2011)

ok so from what i'm gathering, you have to play video and present a power point presentation? If that's true, is the power point going to be played back from a different machine than the video?


----------



## keithkeat (Oct 16, 2011)

yes.... the power point will play from a different laptop...


----------



## FACTplayers (Oct 16, 2011)

Can you please re-phrase the question using proper grammar? I'm not trying to be offensive by any means, but I literally get lost trying to understand what you should be saying along with the end goal. I, by no means, am saying I am perfect, but please try to re-phrase the question in its entirety.

---------------------------------------

From what you have previously stated, you need the following:

Computer A will play a video.
Computer B will display a powerpoint presentation.

Each computer will display its own visual presentation onto three different screens which must make up one large screen. 
Only one computer will project at a time.
Edit: Only the video from Computer A needs to be displayed on multiple screens in parts which, together, create the larger image. 
Edit: Computer B's powerpoint only needs to project onto one screen.

---------------------------------------

Additional question: Can the two computers be compiled together so as to not be switching the overall input?
Edit Additional question: Which of the three (3) screens does the powerpoint presentation need to be displayed on?


This question has no bearing on anything, but why is this set up the way it is? It seems overly complicated for no reason.


----------



## NicktheEvil (Oct 16, 2011)

FACTplayers said:


> Additional question: Can the two computers be compiled together so as to not be switching the overall input?


 
That was going to be my next question. cause if that can happen you can do 3 different screens with a triplehead2go.


----------



## MarshallPope (Oct 16, 2011)

Does the Powerpoint and anything else other than the video need to be stretched across all three screens, repeated on each screen, or only on one screen?


----------



## FACTplayers (Oct 16, 2011)

MarshallPope said:


> Does the Powerpoint and anything else other than the video need to be stretched across all three screens, repeated on each screen, or only on one screen?


 
Ah, I missed that. From an older post it sounds like ONLY the video needs to be on the 3 screens. I'm really curious as to why this set up is the way it is.


----------



## SHARYNF (Oct 17, 2011)

FACTplayers said:


> Ah, I missed that. From an older post it sounds like ONLY the video needs to be on the 3 screens. I'm really curious as to why this set up is the way it is.



Here is the issue to quote from Matrox 
Is full screen DVD and video playback supported with TripleHead2Go?
Yes. If your laptop or desktop computer is already equipped with a DVD player, you will be able to watch a DVD or video content on any of the monitors of your multi-monitor environment. Playback will be as smooth as it would have been without TripleHead2Go. Note that the native size of video file determines if the video plays across all your monitors.

The key here is that UNLESS you have the native size of the video large enough for the combined resolution of the three screens it will NOT stretch. This is where applications like Arkaos can allow you to create a video stream with the necessary resolution. In my experience the typical dvd playback software will NOT. so you will get a movable video window, and the ability to place the video on any monitor but NOT stretch it over all three.

Sharyn


----------



## SHARYNF (Oct 17, 2011)

FACTplayers said:


> Can you please re-phrase the question using proper grammar? I'm not trying to be offensive by any means, but I literally get lost trying to understand what you should be saying along with the end goal. I, by no means, am saying I am perfect, but please try to re-phrase the question in its entirety.......



I am sure the OP's English grammar is far better than any of our MALAY
Sharyn


----------



## FACTplayers (Oct 17, 2011)

SHARYNF said:


> Here is the issue to quote from Matrox
> Is full screen DVD and video playback supported with TripleHead2Go?
> Yes. If your laptop or desktop computer is already equipped with a DVD player, you will be able to watch a DVD or video content on any of the monitors of your multi-monitor environment. Playback will be as smooth as it would have been without TripleHead2Go. Note that the native size of video file determines if the video plays across all your monitors.
> 
> ...


 
Wouldn't it depend on how the software handles stretching and skewing of the video over the screens? I imagine the software should be "smart" enough to add the black bars commonly seen on tv's which do not have the same aspect ratio as the video being played.


----------



## SHARYNF (Oct 17, 2011)

Adding black bars is one thing, generating a 3x display is another, most of the playback apps I have seen that are standard top out at 1920 so if you wanted 3 1024 displays it would not work The matrix unit is not all that intelligent it takes the resolution you give it and chops it into three parts

Again if you use an ap like Arkaos or Resolume that scales the content to what ever size you want then it will work

Sharyn


----------

